

Ask HN: Pandora - Silence When I go underground on subway - rcavezza

I know everyone here is always hacking up cool stuff.  Does anyone have a solution to the terrible 1/2 hour long silence I face because I lose my connection.
======
andymoe
mp3s. More specifically podcasts of indie stuff and underground mixes.

Here is a start from Noise Pop:

[http://www.kqed.org/arts/programs/noisepop/episode.jsp?essid...](http://www.kqed.org/arts/programs/noisepop/episode.jsp?essid=43520)

------
strmpnk
I have an iPod for that but I hear about rdio.com supporting download caches.

------
eof
This is one of those posts that are indistinguishable from satire.

~~~
andymoe
My first response was just "mp3s" but there could actually be some cool tech
out there we don't know about and that got me thinking about my DJ friends who
post their mixes of their shows online.

